# Local Threat



## brkfldpo (Mar 17, 2005)

*A Shrewsbury man is arrested for threatening to kill "teenyboppers"*










_SHREWSBURY, Mass. -- Police arrested a Shrewsbury man who was targeting so called "teenyboppers."_
_Police say 23-year-old Darren Thompson threatened to go on a killing spree after making online threats to snuff out "preppy" teens and calling himself the "teenybopper killa."_
_Thompson wrote on the Internet against what he called "mind numbing" pop culture._
_Someone spotted the rants and tipped off state police._
_Police searched Thompson's house where he lives with his parents and found a stockpile of weapons including an ak-47-like semi-automatic rifle._
_Police say they also found a journal in Thompson's bedroom that referenced Columbine killer Eric Harris as an inspiration._


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21052
Mods merge please


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Nice grab! Good eyes whoever saw that and reported it.


----------



## mr.anttrax (May 24, 2006)

I'm thinking Framingham State wishes he chose another sweatshirt for his appearance.


----------

